# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تسهیلات رتبه های برتر کنکور

## arash9

سلام کسی اینجا از جایزه نفرات برتر کنکور 
اطلاع داره؟ 
اینکه میگن مقرری ماهیانه میدن به
رتبه های برتر ‌صحت داره؟
شامل چه رتبه هایی میشه

----------

